# Back to 'potty training'



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

I brought Augie home 9 years ago after he was rescued from a puppy mill. It took a while but he finally became housebroken after watching his older sister (my 70 lb 'baby girl') show him the ropes that they go outside to potty. Anyways, he followed her everywhere and she taught him everything he knows. Sadly, last month at 16 years old, his sister crossed Rainbow Bridge. He was devastated without her and has been for weeks. His attitude changed, he cried during the night, and stopped using his potty pads and would pee in my room or the living room. I know it has to be with her being gone. Augie is 6 lbs and his kitty brother is 16 lbs and loves to play with him, which makes Augie think it's torture. I'm thinking that the cat is not allowing him to get to the pads now that his older sister isn't there to protect him from the cat. lol I know strange situations around my house with those boys. Anyone have these issues where they just stop using the pads? He's started using them 'sometimes' but some days when I get home it's not 100% which it used to be.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have not had this happen with any of my pets but I hope someone here can help you with a good way to handle it! So sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------

